# Marshall JTM-45 CLONE



## WIGGY

Marshall JTM-45 CLONE



























Head:

Mercury magnetic iron, Jeff Swanson build (Head & Head cab) 

NOS tubes (GEC's & Telefunken 12AX7's...personal preference)

All original tolex (except small swatch on bottom of head cab.

All original white/wheat grill cloth. ( Try finding any more of this anywhere!!!)

All original gold piping.

All original leather handle. (except metal ends)



Original cream plexi back plate

Re-pro cast coffin style logo



Cabinet:

4X12" All original NOS 15 watt 8 ohm Celestion branded Marshall Speakers including a fifth speaker in the original cardboard cover

Cab: All original except, wood (Birch), glue & wires

(Including Original logo and leather handles)

Cab is wired to 8 ohms and head to match





This amp CANNOT be reproduced !!!

$8K obo

PayPal (friends and family) or Bank wire X-fer OK on this one



WIGS at SOFTHOME dot NET


----------



## george76

what are the cone stamps & date stamps on the speakers?

also what do you mean by 'all original' when its a replica?


----------



## Dimitar

Nice replica. I would like to hear some soundclips. But part of me is dying when I see the price


----------



## WIGGY

Thanks for the interest
Please note that I don't want to part this out.


----------



## GIBSON67

Nice set of speakers...but a strange cab, did Marshall make them like that?


----------



## WIGGY

GIBSON67 said:


> Nice set of speakers...but a strange cab, did Marshall make them like that?



Yup, think the offset cab 
Again, please note that the grill cloth on the cabinet IS NOT the wheatcloth as is on the head.


----------



## george76

well ive never seen B025 alnicos used by marshall which is why i asked. vintage speakers fair enough, but probably with replica marshall labels stuck on the back.

Marshall used T0652 alnicos with H1777 stamped cones. They are 15 Ohm speakers.

Im guessing your B025 speakers have RIC stamped cones?

A fairly similar sounding speaker but not 'correct' if you are going for that kind of accuracy and asking high price tags. pretty naughty calling them NOS Marshall speakers in my opinion...


----------



## WIGGY

george76 said:


> well ive never seen B025 alnicos used by marshall which is why i asked. vintage speakers fair enough, but probably with replica marshall labels stuck on the back.
> 
> Marshall used T0652 alnicos with H1777 stamped cones. They are 15 Ohm speakers.
> 
> Im guessing your B025 speakers have RIC stamped cones?
> 
> A fairly similar sounding speaker but not 'correct' if you are going for that kind of accuracy and asking high price tags. pretty naughty calling them NOS Marshall speakers in my opinion...



Don't buy it


----------



## WIGGY

george76 said:


> well ive never seen B025 alnicos used by marshall which is why i asked. vintage speakers fair enough, but probably with replica marshall labels stuck on the back.
> 
> *Marshall used T0652 alnicos with H1777 stamped cones. They are 15 Ohm speakers*.
> *Im guessing your B025 speakers have RIC stamped cones?*
> A fairly similar sounding speaker but not 'correct' if you are going for that kind of accuracy and asking high price tags. pretty naughty calling them NOS Marshall speakers in my opinion...

















A little blurry, but you get the idea 

I don't feel naughty at all


----------



## Thiez

Holy fuck.... 8k for a clone.... For that money you can allmost build 10 clones. All the original stuff is on cosmetics. An amp is about the inside, and looks like there is nothing really special in the inside.

But besides that: Verry nice clone and good luck with the sale.


----------



## george76

well that stamp looks to me like a modern cone, as used on the current production celestion blue. so probably recones. another sign is the modern silver looking lead wire.

got pics of the fronts of the cones? just to be sure.

music ground sell those replica silver labels on ebay. 50 year old labels would not be that clean.

i have got some genuine marshall alnicos here for comparison. i will upload some pics later.


----------



## WIGGY

Hope this helps
These photos are from the "fifth" speaker.

BTW I've never delt with Music Ground and never will
I bought this cabinet and speaker from a collecter in Buffalo NY in about 2004-2005
He had a jaw dropping collection of original Marshall Amps and I mean JAW DROPPING!!!


----------



## george76

yeah, thats a recone sorry. old chassis with a modern cone. repro labels on the back. probably a celestion blue re-cone kit they have used.

50 year old speaker cones do not look brand new. even 'NOS' ones. another giveaway is the doping at the edge of the cone. 

Marshall didnt use 8 Ohm B024's. only T0652 (15 ohm).


----------



## george76

OK here is one of my genuine Marshall Alnicos. Ive got 6 of these in my collection, and only 2 of them still have the original marshall badges on the back. They are rare as rocking horse poo because Marshall were still at relatively low production numbers when they switched to the ceramic 'greenback' speakers in late 65. 









Notice the label looks its age! It has also gone transparent over time and you can see the celestion label underneath showing it is a T0652 model speaker.









15 Ohm sticker. The lead wires are quite thick and are dark brown/golden colour, not thin and silver.









The H1777 stamp is preceded by one or two numbers denoting the week it was made in the year (this one is just '8'). The reissue celestion blues all have '53' just as a period correct feature for the reissue.

The front of the white gasket, which is all in one piece not four separate pieces, should have a four digit date stamp on the front usually in the form number,number, letter, letter. the numbers are the day, and the letters denote the month and year. An example would be '24CK' for 24th March 1965.

Also notice there is no doping at the edge of the cone.


----------



## willyh

Touche


----------



## 6AM

George76, that yellowed Marshall sticker was clearly removed for a different speaker and slapped on that one. Furthermore, Jim Marshall had admitted to using whatever they had laying around, so I wouldn't be so sure to assume that because it's not the same as your questionable speaker, it's not legit. My 2 cents are all of those speakers look sketchy.


----------



## george76

6AM said:


> George76, that yellowed Marshall sticker was clearly removed for a different speaker and slapped on that one.



and what speaker do you reckon it has been removed from ???

"using whatever they had around" is true to a certain extent but is all too often an excuse used by fraudsters to sell questionable gear. which is probably why that phrase is so well known and bandied about so much.

the speaker in that pic actually has some provenance and can be traced back to the 60's. it came from the tech of a very famous guitarist. i didnt pay silly money for it from a dealer.

if you cant tell the difference between a genuine vintage item and a lash-up, good luck to you...


----------



## bandofbrothers

G76, Im with you, some people are just clueless, Anyway you can buy the JTM 45, 60 watt RI for 4100.00 Allday long... I bought a brand new Marshall offset cab for 1085.00 a month ago.


----------



## captcoolaid

Jeebus this guy is selling an amp not debating what is in it. He has disclosed it is a clone. Freaking people let him try and sell it.


----------



## WIGGY

Hey Captcoolaid 
Thanks for the kind words.
But I encourage George76. and his questions!!

I don't mind a little education here and then.
What George76 Failed to noticed was the wear around the "mounting holes" on the frames or baskets on his speakers.
NOTE: On his the wear in "the circular pattern of the paint" from the mounting screw and the lack of the same on mine. Indicating mine have never being "mounted". And yet the age "foxing" on the basket remaines....... how weird????
Also NOTE: that his "sticker" would have yellowed and curled due to heat and exposure (ie. UV) also indicatating his speakers wear worn hard.
My speakers on the other hand have spent the last 7 Years in storage in a cardboard box away from any light or heat.....I can't honestley say anything prior to that, I wasn't there, but "guessing the same" as was George76 was "guessing" 


george76 said:


> The front of the white gasket, which is all in *one piece not four separate pieces*, should have a four digit date stamp on the front usually in the form number,number, letter, letter. the numbers are the day, and the letters denote the month and year. An example would be '24CK' for 24th March 1965.



Here's an set of early original Alnico's with a four piece gasket:
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=277791

BTW: I have never delt with Music Ground with exception to ask them to remove me from their SPAM list

Given the info on my half stack I'll adjust the price accordinly
NOW AVAILABLE: $7999.99


----------



## boola

Free bump for you. I just don't understand how that can be worth 8K. Perhaps some sound clips would help?


----------



## george76

WIGGY said:


> Here's an set of early original Alnico's with a four piece gasket:
> http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=277791



those are the later style gaskets made from cork. they have a thin layer of brown paper over the top. celestion used those from early 66 to early 68.

the white 'manilla' gaskets are an earlier period feature. 

the white gaskets that are split into four are the modern reissue gaskets. used on the modern day alnico blue etc.

notice those speakers (in your link) also have the doping at the edge of the cone. another feature they introduced in early 66.

the very early celestions have no doping there.

the info in that forum link is incorrect too. The T0652's were exclusive to Marshall. Selmer & Vox used different speaker models. Vox used the T530 (the famous vox blue) and T1088, Selmer used the T731 if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## WIGGY

Good info there George76
Thanks


----------



## WIGGY




----------



## The Ozzk

Now that's a sexy looking rig. Not much of a collector myself, I would hate to see that amp played at a bar gig. It's better suited for a self indulging session with a band of seasoned musician friends in your home studio... enjoying some fine scotch and great conversation along the way...


----------



## WIGGY

The Ozzk said:


> Now that's a sexy looking rig. Not much of a collector myself, I would hate to see that amp played at a bar gig. It's better suited for a self indulging session with a band of seasoned musician friends in your home studio... enjoying some fine scotch and great conversation along the way...



Precisly


----------



## WIGGY

I see the re-issuies have the soldering points on the cardboard tab like the pre-rolas & greenbacks.
However George76's & mine are directly on the frame.
http://www.mylespaul.com/forums/mem...ted-edition-halfstack-serial-no-40-300-a.html






Just say'in


----------



## yladrd61

I wish I had 8K, that thing looks like the real deal and it is brand new inside !!!


----------



## WIGGY

Bump


----------



## WIGGY

yladrd61 said:


> I wish I had 8K, that thing looks like the real deal and it is brand new inside !!!


Thanks yladrd61 
You wouldn't be disappointed


----------



## boola

Can you post some sound clips/video please?


----------



## WIGGY

boola said:


> Can you post some sound clips/video please?


Sorry, don't have any and the amp is packed away in the storage locker


----------



## tresmarshallz

None of my business, but just curious if Bob Dettorre did the build on that? Looks like his excellent work to me. Him and Jeff used to work together. Bob has worked on all my amps at some point, he is great.


----------



## WIGGY

tresmarshallz said:


> None of my business, but just curious if Bob Dettorre did the build on that? Looks like his excellent work to me. Him and Jeff used to work together. Bob has worked on all my amps at some point, he is great.



That would be a Yes!


----------



## WIGGY




----------



## WIGGY




----------



## WIGGY




----------



## WIGGY

Bump


----------



## WIGGY

Bump


----------



## WIGGY

bump


----------

